# Adobe adds Canon EOS R5 support to Premiere Pro



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jun 16, 2020)

> The long-awaited release of the Canon EOS R5 is getting closer by the day, and even Adobe is getting ready.
> The June update of the Adobe Premiere Pro includes support for importing Canon EOS R5 video.
> *Premiere Pro now supports the following file formats:*
> 
> ...



Continue reading...


----------



## amorse (Jun 16, 2020)

Does it come with a liquid cooling system to keep your computer from catching fire while editing RAW 8K R5 footage? This old jalopy hurts editing 1080p!

/s


----------



## koenkooi (Jun 16, 2020)

I find it asuming that the non-Canon camera they added is using an RF mount


----------



## David_E (Jun 16, 2020)

amorse said:


> _Does it come with a liquid cooling system to keep your computer from catching fire while editing RAW 8K R5 footage? This old jalopy hurts editing 1080p!_


I’ve ordered a high-end iMac (not the Pro) from Apple after seeing how well a friend’s similar iMac handles video in FCP. My current iMac is seven years old, and is also a bit sluggish with Lightroom. I got 10% off with my membership in a veteran’s organization and I’m getting over $500 in trade for my old iMac.


----------



## Graphic.Artifacts (Jun 16, 2020)

I'm an FCP user so I can't speak to the Premiere update but the June update in lightroom classic dramatically improved grid view scrolling for me. I can now sellect my entire catalog of 250K images and sail right through it. That had been a major workflow drag I'd been experiencing with using a single consolidated catalog. Appears to speed up working with collections as well. My "rental" dollars at work.  Cue the haters.


----------



## DBounce (Jun 16, 2020)

I tend to lean towards FCPX these days. But nice to have options. This news would seem to support the idea that this camera will be out in the wild very soon. That’s awesome! I’m definitely getting it as I have already given my EOS R away. The only question I have left is will this satisfy my video needs to the point where I feel I should skip the Red Komodo that has also been on my list. I honestly didn’t imagine that the Canon would have a spec sheet as impressive as it does. So now we must wait and see if rolling shutter in 8K or line skipping in 4K are problematic. If they are the Komodo might be a better choice for video. I’m hoping there are no shortcomings and Canon delivers in full.


----------



## navastronia (Jun 16, 2020)

I find it encouraging that there's already Premiere Pro support


----------



## mrproxy (Jun 16, 2020)

Strange Adobe just rolled out June update for AdobeRaw and Lightroom and it does not include Canon Eos R5 support. 
Check out new update for Lightroom Classic. Few really nice features.


----------



## koenkooi (Jun 16, 2020)

mrproxy said:


> Strange Adobe just rolled out June update for AdobeRaw and Lightroom and it does not include Canon Eos R5 support.
> Check out new update for Lightroom Classic. Few really nice features.



Yes, we finally have lens profiles for all the ipads


----------



## koenkooi (Jun 16, 2020)

DBounce said:


> I tend to lean towards FCPX these days. But nice to have options. This news would seem to support the idea that this camera will be out in the wild very soon. [..]



This also makes it easier for reviewers to use the RAW video, a lot of 1dx3 reviews went like "Yeah, 5.5k RAW, but I can't figure out how to make DPP4 spit something out that Premiere/FCPX understands." 
Canon released the FCPX plugin a bit late, I hope the same plugin works with R5 RAW to avoid the wait. Not that I do video or use FCPX/Premiere


----------



## mrproxy (Jun 16, 2020)

koenkooi said:


> Yes, we finally have lens profiles for all the ipads


Now my photos will be world class masterpieces.


----------



## YuengLinger (Jun 16, 2020)

amorse said:


> Does it come with a liquid cooling system to keep your computer from catching fire while editing RAW 8K R5 footage? This old jalopy hurts editing 1080p!
> 
> /s


A friend of mine at Canon has read your post here and assures me that, under the circumstances, Canon will delay release of the R5 until you have upgraded your equipment. [Sigh...]


----------



## privatebydesign (Jun 16, 2020)

David_E said:


> I’ve ordered a high-end iMac (not the Pro) from Apple after seeing how well a friend’s similar iMac handles video in FCP. My current iMac is seven years old, and is also a bit sluggish with Lightroom. I got 10% off with my membership in a veteran’s organization and I’m getting over $500 in trade for my old iMac.


Pretty much all newer Macs edit video very well if you use FCPX, even the 13" MBP edits 4k effortlessly. However Premier Pro just isn't anywhere near as good a solution for the Mac unless you go seriously up spec.


----------



## amorse (Jun 16, 2020)

YuengLinger said:


> A friend of mine at Canon has read your post here and assures me that, under the circumstances, Canon will delay release of the R5 until you have upgraded your equipment. [Sigh...]


Canon is so thoughtful!


----------



## stevelee (Jun 16, 2020)

privatebydesign said:


> Pretty much all newer Macs edit video very well if you use FCPX, even the 13" MBP edits 4k effortlessly. However Premier Pro just isn't anywhere near as good a solution for the Mac unless you go seriously up spec.


I don't do a lot of video, but my 2014 iMac runs quite well when editing 4K video in FCP X. Right after edits it can play back that section in real time, just suspending background processing for the moment.

I have run Premier Pro a few times just to learn how to use it. I didn't see any advantage for my purposes, so I have stuck with FCP X just because I'm familiar with it.


----------



## idave4321 (Jun 17, 2020)

Does anyone know if Adobe has also realised support for R5 Raws? Or know roughly how long it will take to get out R5 support after launch? It’s encouraging to see video support, but the photography side is what I really need


----------



## koenkooi (Jun 17, 2020)

idave4321 said:


> Does anyone know if Adobe has also realised support for R5 Raws? Or know roughly how long it will take to get out R5 support after launch? It’s encouraging to see video support, but the photography side is what I really need



And how many *years* after it supports the RAW files will it get proper colour profiles for it? The R one is copied 1:1 from the 5d4, the RP and M6II don't have any profiles at all. For macro I don't care as much, but LR makes my kids look like extras in a zombie movie when using the M6II, 'pallid' is too kind a word for the resulting skin tones.


----------



## privatebydesign (Jun 17, 2020)

koenkooi said:


> And how many *years* after it supports the RAW files will it get proper colour profiles for it? The R one is copied 1:1 from the 5d4, the RP and M6II don't have any profiles at all. For macro I don't care as much, but LR makes my kids look like extras in a zombie movie when using the M6II, 'pallid' is too kind a word for the resulting skin tones.


Oh that’s not really fair, anybody that cares about color already has a Color Checker and makes their own profiles for which Adobe make a free for all no subscription fully supported program, which takes about 15 seconds to make profiles accurate for your own personal camera.


----------



## miketcool (Jun 17, 2020)

mrproxy said:


> Strange Adobe just rolled out June update for AdobeRaw and Lightroom and it does not include Canon Eos R5 support.
> Check out new update for Lightroom Classic. Few really nice features.



CR3 raw file support already exists thanks to the EOS R release. I have a suspicion support will be under wraps until the sensor resolution is announced.


----------



## jvillain (Jun 18, 2020)

This is all nice. But Canon needs to stop threatening open source projects that want to access CR3 files. All of the opensource photoeditors are ready to add CR3 support but are held back by threats from Canon. So I have had an R for over a year and still can't edit RAW files from it. It is just another example of Canon finding new ways to cripple their cameras. I use my 80D more than my R becuase I can use RAW files. I am not buying another Canon any thing until they pull their heads out of their drain pipes.


----------



## privatebydesign (Jun 18, 2020)

jvillain said:


> This is all nice. But Canon needs to stop threatening open source projects that want to access CR3 files. All of the opensource photoeditors are ready to add CR3 support but are held back by threats from Canon. So I have had an R for over a year and still can't edit RAW files from it. It is just another example of Canon finding new ways to cripple their cameras. I use my 80D more than my R becuase I can use RAW files. I am not buying another Canon any thing until they pull their heads out of their drain pipes.


Bullshit, IP is IP, if Canon invested a lot of time and effort into their file protocols they should be able to do what they want with them with regards allowing other companies to profit from their work, if that doesn’t suit your needs don’t buy one of their cameras.

You can always export a .CR3 as a TIFF from DPP for free.


----------



## jvillain (Jun 23, 2020)

Canon didn't invest a lot of ****** all into the file format. Most of the file format is made up of standards taken for free from other organizations. 

Well first of all the only two countries in the world that recognize software patents are the US and India. Even the US government didn't believe in software patents, they were an invention of SCOTUS. The file format was LEGALLY reverse engineered by the opensource community. The bottom line is no one serious about photography uses the Canon photo editor software. So why are they preventing people from being able to use their cameras to their full potential? I need Raw files to do my work to it's full potential. Canon has chased me away from using their cameras for video work and are pushing me to abandon them for stills as well. 

If by free you mean after buying an new computer along with a licence for windows finding space to store the computer and then strugling with fighting muscle memory becuase Windows works differently from Linux. That also mean a more inefficient work flow. If you have no idea what you are talking about why not just not say any thing.


----------



## koenkooi (Jun 24, 2020)

privatebydesign said:


> Oh that’s not really fair, anybody that cares about color already has a Color Checker and makes their own profiles for which Adobe make a free for all no subscription fully supported program, which takes about 15 seconds to make profiles accurate for your own personal camera.



I bit the bullet and bought a Color Checker and installed the X-rite tools. It comes with a LR plugin out of the box. Snap a picture, load into LR, export with plugin, reboot LR. That's it!
I still think DPP4 does a better job, but skipping DPP4 is a viable option now, which it wasn't before. Now I need to make some time to see if this also gets rid of the colour cast in my Sigma lenses, the 150mm macro feels very yellow compared to the 100mm L.


----------



## privatebydesign (Jun 24, 2020)

koenkooi said:


> I bit the bullet and bought a Color Checker and installed the X-rite tools. It comes with a LR plugin out of the box. Snap a picture, load into LR, export with plugin, reboot LR. That's it!
> I still think DPP4 does a better job, but skipping DPP4 is a viable option now, which it wasn't before. Now I need to make some time to see if this also gets rid of the colour cast in my Sigma lenses, the 150mm macro feels very yellow compared to the 100mm L.
> 
> View attachment 190987


Very pleased you liked the purchase. As for the software I really didn’t like the X-Rite package so I make all my profiles with the free Adobe DNG Profile Editor software, much more control and adjustment, not as sensitive to exposure and WB issues, and better dual illuminant profiles.

https://helpx.adobe.com/photoshop/digital-negative.html


----------



## rajubuilder (Jul 7, 2020)

Wow this is nice,thanks for telling this news.


----------

